# Toes



## MBuzzy (May 9, 2007)

Earlier this week, I had a front kick blocked with an elbow and my toes got bent back pretty far.  They have improved a great deal over two days but are still a little sore, nothing broken, nothing sprained.

Does anyone have any tips to strengthen them or to keep this from happening in the future?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 9, 2007)

really not a lot you can do, except where shoes.  If the toes are exposed then every now and then they will get hurt.

Stretching them is a good bet though, More flexibility = less chance of injury.  Mine used to go tip of the toe to the top of the foot, not so much anymore though


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 10, 2007)

[QUOTEDoes anyone have any tips to strengthen them or to keep this from happening in the future?][/QUOTE] Stretching the toe is a good idea.
My friend who is in Ballet who must stand on her toes(do not try takes time to develop that strength and you will break your toes)practiced standing on her toes under supervison and develop the strength to stand on them. I would stretch the toes and also try grabbing each toe and rotating it around loosing the joints in the toes. You can also use similar finger exercises on the toes such as grabing things or what not.


----------



## HKphooey (May 10, 2007)

I just keep breaking them.  Eventually they are like rubber.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 10, 2007)

hahah, I prefer to NOT break them....

I never thought of stetching toes!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Blindside (May 10, 2007)

Wear shoes.


----------

